# .45 acp with 172gr LRN loading data



## nc_reb (Dec 5, 2008)

I picked up an old but never used Lee bullet mold that makes 172 grain lead round nosed bullets. I have cast about 150 of these and have them lubed up! This mold makes beautiful bullets!

I have been reloading the standard 230 grain FMJ RN bullets, and using IMR 700x powder. I do not have any loading data for this grain of bullet, and it is not listed under the loading data on the IMR online site. Any help? I'd rather not buy a different powder if possible.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Cartridge: 45 ACP 
Load Type: Pistol 
Starting Loads

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maximum Loads

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bullet Weight (Gr.) Manufacturer Powder Bullet Diam. C.O.L. Grs. Vel. (ft/s) Pressure Grs. Vel. (ft/s) Pressure

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

180 GR. LFP Hodgdon Longshot .452" 1.140" 6.5 788 9,800 CUP 8.0 1015 16,900 CUP 
180 GR. LFP IMR 800-X .452" 1.140" 7.2 925 13,100 CUP 8.0 1031 16,800 CUP 
180 GR. LFP IMR SR 4756 .452" 1.140" 7.6 919 12,900 CUP 8.4 1047 16,900 CUP 
180 GR. LFP Hodgdon HS-6 .452" 1.140" 7.8 805 10,900 CUP 9.0 961 16,600 CUP 
180 GR. LFP Winchester AutoComp .452" 1.140" 6.8 903 12,800 CUP 7.6 1008 16,500 CUP 
180 GR. LFP Hodgdon Universal .452" 1.140" 5.3 755 11,100 CUP 6.4 1019 17,600 CUP 
180 GR. LFP Winchester WSF .452" 1.140" 6.6 887 12,200 CUP 7.3 1003 16,500 CUP 
180 GR. LFP Winchester 231 .452" 1.140" 5.0 778 11,300 CUP 6.0 950 16,800 CUP 
180 GR. LFP Hodgdon HP-38 .452" 1.140" 5.0 778 11,300 CUP 6.0 950 16,800 CUP 
180 GR. LFP IMR SR 7625 .452" 1.140" 6.7 928 14,100 CUP 7.4 1024 17,800 CUP 
180 GR. LFP IMR PB .452" 1.140" 5.4 885 12,900 CUP 6.0 976 16,300 CUP 
180 GR. LFP Winchester WST .452" 1.140" 4.4 846 13,300 CUP 4.9 912 16,100 CUP 
180 GR. LFP IMR Trail Boss .452" 1.140" 3.5 664 7,100 CUP 5.0 852 13,700 CUP 
180 GR. LFP Hodgdon Titegroup .452" 1.140" 4.2 771 10,200 CUP 5.2 946 16,600 CUP 
180 GR. LFP IMR 700-X .452" 1.140" 5.0 903 13,300 CUP 5.6 982 16,000 CUP 
180 GR. LFP Hodgdon Clays .452" 1.140" 3.8 783 11,600 CUP 4.5 910 16,700 CUP

The original title for Alien vs. Predator was Alien and Predator vs Chuck Norris. The film was cancelled shortly after going into preproduction. No one would pay nine dollars to see a movie fourteen seconds long.


----------

